# How I See Florida



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Perception is a funny thing, especially when it is fueled by ancient memories and future fantasies. 

I was thinking about Florida today since there's still a little snow from the other day on the leaves here, and I wanted to find a picture that showed what Florida looks like in my mind.

I think I found it.



Likewise, I found the perfect pictures for Pennsylvania ...



... and Australia ...



... those horrible, horrible drop bears! :cower:


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 13, 2013)

_Oh Phil have you been pinching my profile pictures again_


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Oh Phil have you been pinching my profile pictures again_



You have very manly shoulders. 

No disrespect intended.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 13, 2013)

Dallas-Fort Worth

I went from the above to the below.






Arkansas

It takes me less time to get to a town 30 miles from my doorstep now, than it did to get to a store 3 miles away in Texas.  

Keep the vision, Phil!


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 13, 2013)

This could account for our highish road toll.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 3485


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

This is how I see Florida.














Of course it isn't Florida, it's the Gold Coast, S.E. Qld.  Close?

Arguably the best climate on the planet.  Unfortunately too many
people think so now.

Don't think we've done a Tourturial on it yet so here's a link to
some nice piccys of the area.

http://goldcoastinfo.net/photos/main.php


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 14, 2013)

@ Anne: Ugh! Don't remind me!

@Di: It DOES look a bit like Florida, although I'm not sure they have beech forests. But the DROP BEARS, man, the DROP BEARS!!! Imagine them using some of those tall buildings as launch pads - just think of the terrible terminal velocities they achieve!!! :cower:


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 14, 2013)

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...home-150154353--abc-news-topstories.html?vp=1


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

Drop Bear Bait










They have the problem under control.  These Meter Maids were (maybe still are) sent out to feed the expiring parking meters so there'd be less p'd off tourists.  They were tastier morsels for the Drop Bears than the average chewy tourist so it all worked out well.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 14, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Drop Bear Bait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such a waste of talent ...  

I took a look at their website - the maids, not the bears - and they've been in operation for almost 50 years! They can put their tokens in MY slot _any_ day!


----------



## TICA (Nov 15, 2013)

Just saw on CNN where more sink holes are happening in Florida.  That would be enough to keep me away!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 15, 2013)

TICA said:


> Just saw on CNN where more sink holes are happening in Florida.  That would be enough to keep me away!



I've found that for most news items it's always educational to research a bit deeper than the media does ... Florida has sinkholes, yes, but there truly aren't THAT many and they tend to be confined to 2 or 3 counties. We've had many sinkholes in PA as well, as has Ohio, New York and many other states. 

The common belief of Florida's problems is that the limited groundwater is being used up, collapsing the underwater limestone structures that the state is based upon. But to read many 'Net accounts of the phenomenon you'd think that by next week Georgia is going to be ocean-front property.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 15, 2013)

How I See Florida:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2013)

Beaches, beaches and more beaches. And, did I mention our fantastic roadways?


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 23, 2014)

I found this thread since I've been dreaming of a tropical place to live out my days  I think this is what Florida looks like in my dreams.  I'm not even certain this photo was taken in Florida, but wow, love it!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I found this thread since I've been dreaming of a tropical place to live out my days  I think this is what Florida looks like in my dreams.  I'm not even certain this photo was taken in Florida, but wow, love it!



It's probably Florida - I understand they're having some problems with green bioluminescent dolphins lately ... I just don't know how they got into the trees, unless they've also evolved feet ...


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I found this thread since I've been dreaming of a tropical place to live out my days  I think this is what Florida looks like in my dreams.  I'm not even certain this photo was taken in Florida, but wow, love it!
> 
> View attachment 9252


Fort Lauderdale ?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> It's probably Florida - I understand they're having some problems with green bioluminescent dolphins lately ... I just don't know how they got into the trees, unless they've also evolved feet ...
> 
> View attachment 9257


Dolphins don't grow on trees ...ya know.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Dolphins don't grow on trees ...ya know.



No, of course not - those would be Wood Whales.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 23, 2014)

yes, the glow of green could be a bit disturbing, especially if you live in Nevada argggggggg!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2014)

nwlady said:


> yes, the glow of green could be a bit disturbing, especially if you live in Nevada argggggggg!



I don't know ... I find green very relaxing ... even if it's coming from inside of me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 23, 2014)

maybe it's that seaweed diet you've been on, gaggers:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2014)

nwlady said:


> maybe it's that seaweed diet you've been on, gaggers:



Ugh, yeah - I tried eating kelp several times but never got the taste for it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 23, 2014)

Kelp on a cracker?

Kelp pancakes

Kelp Milkshake

Kelp Enema, LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 23, 2014)

Kelp me make it through the night!! Lalalalala!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2014)

Kelp me, kelp me Wanda.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 23, 2014)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLL, it's Rhonda Pappy, not Wanda, LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2014)

nwlady said:


> LOLLLLLLLLLLLLL, it's Rhonda Pappy, not Wanda, LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!



Well I can hum it. Just can't sing it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 23, 2014)

You are hilarious!  Kelp me Wanda, Kelp kelp me Wanda:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2014)

Y'all ever try any sea weed? I got some Kelp Kush, some Green Haze and some Mexican Manta Ray ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't think I've had seaweed, unless that's what they wrap around sushi?


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I don't think I've had seaweed, unless that's what they wrap around sushi?



Yeah, they've been known to do that, but I think they wash all the salt and iodine out of it first. I had kelp soup in Chinatown once and gagged all the way through it. layful:


----------

